# Audi TT Mk1 8N WHAT HAVE I DONE !!!!!



## chrisj82

in this episode we will be continuing and finishing the v6 front bumper modifications for it to fit around the 76mm wellycooler and pipe work and make some grills up and add a few other bits to finish off the front


----------



## McPikie

Had a watch of this earlier. Turned out a lot neater than I expected it to, you can't even tell that you've modded it from the front. Hats off to you.


----------



## chrisj82

McPikie said:


> Had a watch of this earlier. Turned out a lot neater than I expected it to, you can't even tell that you've modded it from the front. Hats off to you.


Thanks mate it didn't come out to bad I did get scared at some points 😂but got through it and even saved some oem v6 lower grills in the process that may be some use to others


----------



## StuartDB

Eeekkk are you at 5 or 6 hundred bhp?

Should have fitted a 2.5 inch toyo sports intercooler. Or one of those Tuffty @ ASN design AH Fabrications FMIC?

The passenger side is always more interfering.


----------



## chrisj82

StuartDB said:


> Eeekkk are you at 5 or 6 hundred bhp?
> 
> Should have fitted a 2.5 inch toyo sports intercooler. Or one of those Tuffty @ ASN design AH Fabrications FMIC?
> 
> The passenger side is always more interfering.


😂🤣😂I didn't know I was going to be fitting a V6 bumper when I did the intercooler but I know it will be good enough for what ever direction the car takes in the future 👍


----------



## StuartDB

How did you fit the old bumper on? 

Some people remove air con or replace oil cooler.


----------



## chrisj82

StuartDB said:


> How did you fit the old bumper on?
> 
> Some people remove air con or replace oil cooler.


I trimmed the back of it and the grills and I still got aircon and not replaced the oil cooler


----------



## StuartDB

Yeah, i was talking about to avoid trimming the bumper or crash bar.. I don't think i needed to trim the bumper at all for the 2.5 inch on the TT, but I didn't have the side panels for the undertray, so could sweep it round to avoid the aliens junction.


----------



## chrisj82

StuartDB said:


> Yeah, i was talking about to avoid trimming the bumper or crash bar.. I don't think i needed to trim the bumper at all for the 2.5 inch on the TT, but I didn't have the side panels for the undertray, so could sweep it round to avoid the aliens junction.


do you have a v6 bumper or standard?


----------



## rlszer

chrisj82 said:


> in this episode we will be continuing and finishing the v6 front bumper modifications for it to fit around the 76mm wellycooler and pipe work and make some grills up and add a few other bits to finish off the front


Looks okay.
Could you not have heated the honeycomb in the oven, then, overlay it, forming the shape - it's what I'd have tried Chris?
If you really want to get into it, a Infrared lamp aimed directly; weighted or clamped, would get you the exact shape, quickly.


----------



## StuartDB

chrisj82 said:


> do you have a v6 bumper or standard?


 Ohh are they different apart from the edges?


----------



## chrisj82

StuartDB said:


> Ohh are they different apart from the edges?


the whole bumper is totally different mate front and sides


----------



## chrisj82

rlszer said:


> Looks okay.
> Could you not have heated the honeycomb in the oven, then, overlay it, forming the shape - it's what I'd have tried Chris?
> If you really want to get into it, a Infrared lamp aimed directly; weighted or clamped, would get you the exact shape, quickly.


not a bad shout mate 👍


----------

